# Film is not Cheap



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, This 35mm reuseable P-Shooter costs an entire one US dollar.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!!! Focus Free!!! I wish my camera had that


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> wow!!! Focus Free!!! I wish my camera had that



lol yeah, I have yet to try it out.....I kinda destroyed the roll of film in that one,  I never would have imagined it would be wound backwards.

But hey, it's a one dollar camera that can be reused.


----------

